# Buffalo Chicken Fatty & ABTs (Q VIEW)



## pittman (Jul 10, 2011)

This is my first fatty, and after doing it, I am hooked! 

I thinly sliced chicken breast, and sauted it in a pan with Frank's Buffalo Sauce. I under cooked it, and let it cool. (Don't worry it will fully cook in the fatty) I flattened out some sausage, and layered in the buffalo chicken, xtra buffalo sauce, sliced monterey jack cheese, and ranch dressing.  Rolled it up, wrapped the fatty in a bacon quilt and set the smoker to 230degrees.  At an internal temp of 165, it was done! About 2 hours. Enjoy!

ABTs were jalapenos halved and stuffed with cream cheese, mexican shredded cheese, and a little Jeff's rub.  Wrapped in bacon and in about an hour and a half the bacon was crisp.  Done and just popped them! Enjoy!

 BUFFALO CHICKEN FATTY

Sauted buffalo chicken








Sausage, Buffalo Chicken (cooled), Monterey Jack Cheese slices, Xtra Buffalo Sauce, Ranch.







Rolled up







Bacon Blanket and a little dusting of Jeff's Rub







Out of the smoker.







Sliced and delicious!







ATOMIC BUFFALO TERDS (ABTs)

Ready...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Set...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Eat!
	

		
			
		

		
	







I had a blast with these 2 on the 4th!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 10, 2011)

all looks real good !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





chicken fatty, will have to try that one


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice job, I bet that fatty rocked.


----------



## venture (Jul 10, 2011)

OMG.  Another idea for fatties?

Nice looking weave, too.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Everything looks delicious! Great job!


----------

